# Boss Kills



## rewind2005 (25. Oktober 2007)

paar kurze fragen:

1.wird es möglich sein die bosskills selbst zu editieren?
2.könnt ihr mir mal eben alle raidbosse eintragen?


----------



## Draganda (25. Oktober 2007)

Das mit den automatischen Upload scheint ned wirklich zu funzen. Also Items in Inventar, auf Bank und das Equipt perfekt, aber der Bosscounter stimmt total nicht. Da werden weit über 70% unterschlagen.


----------



## phinix (26. Oktober 2007)

hatte da auch gerade ne Fehlemeldung


```
Date: 2007-10-26 20:22:32
ID: 51
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..AddOnsBLASCProfilerBLASCProfiler.lua line 1356:
   table index is nil
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   BLASCProfilerBLASCProfiler.lua:1356: ?()
   BLASCProfilerBLASCProfiler.lua:1505: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
	  [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
```

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Isador87 (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde gerne einen Boss nachtragen lassen... den ich auch bestätigen kann... und zwar den Botanika Endboss... wäre ich nämlich nicht dagewesen denn hätte ich nicht einen BoP-Drop und die Q-Reward von der Arka Pre


----------



## ManInBlack112 (28. Oktober 2007)

hi

also ich habs gleiche prob, bosskills werden max jedes dritte oder vierte mal übertragen, wenn überhaupt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schade eigentlich. hoffe auf besserung^^

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## digimagic (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab auch das gleiche Problem mit dem Endboss von Botanika, der steht der Warpzweig bei mir auch nicht bei den Boss kills drin, Mecha hat aber gefunzt, war am gleichen Tag


----------



## kinghu (30. Oktober 2007)

Draganda schrieb:


> Das mit den automatischen Upload scheint ned wirklich zu funzen. Also Items in Inventar, auf Bank und das Equipt perfekt, aber der Bosscounter stimmt total nicht. Da werden weit über 70% unterschlagen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt absolut ne menge bosskills werden unterschlagen


----------



## Windkrieg (30. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir fehlte lediglich der Epochenjäger in Hdz1, sonst klappte bisher Alles.


----------



## Isador87 (31. Oktober 2007)

Hm... wie das ganze funzt weis ich auch nicht... Ich war heute ohne BLASC in HdZ2 ... sprich wurde nicht über tragen.. dann hab ich mich später mit BLASC neu eingeloggt und jetz wurde der Bosskill (ohne nochmals in der Inze gewesen zu sein) übertragen... aber wenn BLASC das unabhängig davon abspeichert ob der Uploader aktiv ist oder nicht  denn müsste mein Bota-Bosskill ja eigentlich nachgetragen werden...


----------



## Ellesar1 (1. November 2007)

Es kommt nicht draufan, ob der buffed-client läuft oder nicht. wenn das addon BLASCProfiler aktiviert ist sammelt es auch daten, wenn der client nicht läuft; die kann man natürlich später auch übertragen...

und das mit dem anderen boss ist halt einfach pech: der wurde halt vom BLASCProfiler nicht mitgeloggt und deshalb wird er sich auch nicht einfach irgendwann eintragen => nochmal bota gehen wenn du den unbedingt willst...


----------



## Thunderwolf (2. November 2007)

Den Boss Kill zähler find ich ne gute sache wirklich.ABER:es gibt ja immer neue Spieler die sich auch bei Buffed anmelden wäre es nicht auch mal eine Überlegung wert eventuel mal in ferner Zukunft beim Boss kill Zähler einzufügen das er auch die Bosse aus den Instanzen in der Alten Welt zählt?

Wäre eine Krasse Sache und Spasses Halber würden auch da bin ich mir sicher viele HighLVL Chars die alten Instanzen besuchen um die Bosse auch im Killzähler zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich würde es Tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aviscall (2. November 2007)

naja, irgendwo muss er doch den kill in die savedvariables schreiben, oder?
Wenn einer weiß, wie das aufgebaut ist, dann könnte man da manuell Boss-Kills eintragen. 
Würde aber dann auch die Seite sinnlos machen, weill dann jeder Grün Equipte dann angeblich Illidan gekillt hat^^

Wenn es doch einer weiß, könnte er es mir vllt sagen. 
Ich will nur meine tatsächlichen Kills nachtragen.

Irgendwo steht da was von :
["char"] = {
		["Server"] = {
			["Char"] = {
....
				["bosskills"] = {
					[202] = 1,
				},

Nur hab ich keine Ahnung, welche ID zu welchem Boss gehört...
need advice

Gruß
Avis


----------



## LittleFay (2. November 2007)

> Nur hab ich keine Ahnung, welche ID zu welchem Boss gehört...


Nö, weil:


> Würde aber dann auch die Seite sinnlos machen, weill dann jeder Grün Equipte dann angeblich Illidan gekillt hat^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberMarci (3. November 2007)

*Guten Morgen,*

also ich finde das mit den Boss-Kills ja eine nette Idee... wenn es denn funktionieren würde. Außerdem versteh ich teilweise die Wahl der Bosse nicht.

Als Beispiel:

Ich hab zuletzte mit meinem Char Vilotan und meiner Gilde das "Höllenfeuerbollwerk" durchgespielt und alle Bosse gelegt. Bei Buffed wird aber merkwürdigerweise nicht der Enboss "Vazruden der Herold und Nazan", sondern nur ein Pre-Boss "Omor der Narbenlose" als Eintrag zur Verfügung gestellt. Tja und dieser wurde nichtmal registriert. Ich bekam im Spiel auch keine Profiler Meldung über den gelegten Boss.

Heute war ich mit dem selben Char im Blutkessel, habe den bei Buffed verzeichneten Boss "Keli'dan der Zerstörer" gelegt, bekam auch eine BLASCProfiler Meldung über die Registration des Kills und trotzdem steht nichts im Profil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze frustet mich langsam zunehmend! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Muss ich das verstehen!? Kann man das irgendwie nachtragen lassen!? Habe auch Beweise für das legen der Bosse!


----------



## LittleFay (3. November 2007)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie mit Hochdruck an der Optimierung des Tools arbeiten. Bis dahin ist es doch irgendwie sinnlos, sich darüber solche Gedanken zu machen.
Vor allem versteh ich die "Wichtigkeit" irgendwie nicht... Ist das jetzt von so großer Bedeutung, dass da steht, welche Bosse ihr gekillt habt? Ihr wisst es doch selber, wen ihr gelegt habt und wen nicht... Wie einen so etwas frusten kann, versteh ich wirklich nicht.
Wartet doch einfach mal die Entwicklung ab und ob sie's hinkriegen... *seufz*


----------



## Tassy (3. November 2007)

Heute hatte ich Dk Hc durch - Schemen Tot - Prinz Tot. Alles nicht eingetragen -.-*


----------



## CyberMarci (4. November 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie mit Hochdruck an der Optimierung des Tools arbeiten. Bis dahin ist es doch irgendwie sinnlos, sich darüber solche Gedanken zu machen.
> Vor allem versteh ich die "Wichtigkeit" irgendwie nicht... Ist das jetzt von so großer Bedeutung, dass da steht, welche Bosse ihr gekillt habt? Ihr wisst es doch selber, wen ihr gelegt habt und wen nicht... Wie einen so etwas frusten kann, versteh ich wirklich nicht.
> Wartet doch einfach mal die Entwicklung ab und ob sie's hinkriegen... *seufz*


Mag ja alles sein, aber die Tatsache mit "Omor der Narbenlose" in Bezug auf Zwischenboss anstatt Endboss wie bei den anderen Ini´s versteh ich trotzdem nicht. Muss ich!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Cori_ (4. November 2007)

hm ich hab auch das problem das einige nicht mitgeloggt werden, ich warte immer noch darauf das mal die kara bosse und gruul auftauchen.

allerdings gibt es da noch ne lustige kleinigkeit dazu ... ich war einmal zum aushelfen in ssc und dort wurde der lurker gelegt ... ajf steht der nun mit 3 kills drin ^^ ka wie blasc auf den wert kommt.

und bei meinem char werden halt leider die klamotten und ruf nicht mehr aktualisiert.


----------

